# Project 180B



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

thought i'd show you one of my projects
it's a 1979 datsun 180B (810 model) 
the doors are now in color,










































And the shell waiting fot paint


































more pics 
www.datsuns.co.uk/FFJ/Shell/Shell.html

Hope to have the shell complete this week and start the rebuild,
it's getting the legendary FJ20ET, intercooled and a new turbo 
coil overs, VLSD r200, 4pot front brakes and rear disc brakes, 
Also if i can a sloted rear crossmember giving full adjustment for camber etc.


----------

